# New P22



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Just picked up my son's P22 over weekend. We haven't had a chance to shoot it yet. Looks like a very nice gun. I know of the ammo issues, so I picked up some CCI Stinger, CCI Mini-Mag, and Remington Hornet all high velocity ammo to see which works the best. I figured with the cost of ammo, a 22LR would fun way to practice, and teach my boy to shoot. Here is a picture of it with my M&P .45...


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

What a pair, thats a nice pic... Also good idea on teaching him how to shoot. I know if I had someone to teach me that'd be awesome. Congrats!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Had a chance to shoot the P22 over the weekend. 55* in Ohio this past weekend... What a fun gun to shoot. I was running CCI min-mag and Remington Hornet through it with no problems what so ever.. Was very impressed for a 22 the accuracy this little gun had. It's a little small for my large hands, but nothing I couldn't work with.. My son, had a blast shooting it. It was his first handgun to shot. He had a few FTE, but that just simply from his poor form or limp wristing of the gun. That will improve over time. Over all very happy with the purchase, and very good little gun..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool,
I'm looking for something like this for my wife. She would have a ball with it.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

My wife was shooting it also. She enjoyed it as well. Much easier for her to shot than my .45... Great litlle gun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I shot my P-22 Saturday. I had forgotten how much fun it really is.


----------



## double tee (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had mine for about a month now,I bought it to get practice time in with and not spend an arm and a leg on ammo shooting .45acp etc. So far I'm happy with it, I used some Rem. Golden bullets in the bulk pac and they are dirty and "lots" of ftf. I have had problems with this stuff in all .22 cal guns I have from 10-22 's to Marlins! I swore I would never get anymore of it but did any way, I now have some Mini mags to shoot and have allways had good luck with CCI stuff. The Walther is a fun gun to shoot,there are better guns out there but this one is just the right size to shoot when practicing for small frame pistols ( short sight radius)


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have found in the short time shooting it, you have to stay with the High Velocity stuff. The cheap stuff just does not work. CCI Mini-Mag, CCI Stinger, Remington Hornet or Yellowjacket seems to work the best. Tried some the cheap crap, and it just wouldn't work... Never again. My LGS has a large supply of CCI mini-mag, so I need to stock up...


----------



## mojo_p22 (May 11, 2010)

*P22 ammo & break in*

I have an older (2004) P22, It's seen a ton of ammo. I bought it used and read up on the pistol and the ammo it likes. Using subsonic ammo only works after the gun is broken in or the action moves freely enough to cycle the rounds. That being said, it can lead to FTF and FTE issues if used during the break-in period.

Using CCI MINIMAGS, VELOCITOR or HIGH VELOCITY ammo gives you enough blowback power to cycle the slide, eject the case and load the new round. Personally I won't use a round that's less than 1100-1200 FPS and has a grain weight of 40-38 min. I also prefer round nose bullets versus tapered rounds to make sure that they don't get stuck on the ramp.

I use Remington Gold bulk & Thunder Bolt, Winchester Super X HP & RN, CCI MiniMags & Velocitor.

My pistol does not like Federal. Too many failure to feed and failure to eject problems.

I'd shoot a bunch of rounds, 1000-2000 before I'd even try any cheap subsonic stuff. The Remington Gold Bullets work fine for me.

I was at the range the other day and looked at a new P22 for fun and check out the action. Compared to mine it is super stiff out of the box.

If I were to break in a new P22 I'd run 2000 rounds of HV ammo and keep the gun clean and oiled until it runs smooth.

When I go to the range I'll shoot 250-300 rounds without any problems. I'll occasionally get one bad round out of the Remington Gold bulk.

Go to this site and read up on the P22.

There's one issue with the slide and trigger bar you should watch for. Unusual wear. Other than that, run good ammo through it and you should be fine.

1911M Threads on Mods, History and Other Stuff - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I've had mine for over a year now. I got the one with the factory laser for about $340., but had to buy a second mag for it. I have big, meaty hands that fill up fast, so the smaller grip works for me.
For ammo, I've always used whatever Walmart had on sale and never had any problems.
Its a great accurate shooter & a real blast with the laser sight.

My wife claimed it as 'hers' so I don't get to shoot it much anymore.
With the cost of centerfire ammo, it may be cheaper for me to just get another one, to stay in practice.


----------



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought my wife one just over a year back for her CW class and it has been a great gun. Don't remember having any problem with any ammo and have used the best to the bulk ammo with good result. It probably has about a 1,000 to 1,500 rounds through it. It is amazing accurate. A fun gun to shoot.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I fired a friend's P22 this weekend (borrowed for my wife to try). It is practically new (less than 200 rds). I just used what I already had (Blazers and Wildcats). I ran about 50 rds of each with only one NEAR-FTFeed. I actually watched the slide seat a round, it was so slow. Strange.

I also had one FTFire but that was with a magazine of old stuff of unknown age. I cleared it but for the life of me could not find the round in the grass to check the strike mark. Every other case I checked had a nice sharp mark so I have chalk it up to an old/bad round.

Fun gun and pretty accurate. Louder than I thought it might be.

I do wonder about the transition from the ramp to the chamber. I can see buildup from the bullets and/or cases being scraped off. Anyone blended that area a bit to help with feeding?

I liked it enough that I'd buy one. The wife said "I like my rifle better". My 10 year old son shot a handgun for the first time and liked it a lot. First with me helping to hold it for a magazine then another mag on his own. He got the gist of it right off the bat. I was impressed/proud. He was proud as well.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

Went to the range last week. Wife put a mag of her .380 +Ps thru her mouse gun & waxed the 10 ring, so she went for the P-22 with factory LASER.
Last trip it shot anything she put thru it, even the old Dynapoints.
This time, it FTF on ALL the Federal, Remington range, Winchester range ammo with no exceptions. Tried 10 of each... not one fired.
Fortunately, I had 300 rounds of old Remington Viper HVs that worked 100%.

It doesn't have 1000 rounds through it yet, but it certainly needs the High Velocity ammo.
Now I have 4-5000 rounds of new Rem, Fed, & Win 22lr with nothing to use them in.
Maybe a good excuse to get another .22 fun-gun! :mrgreen:


----------

